# Yesterday's project



## oldmanbrute (Apr 15, 2009)

Project: repair toilet. I assume someone has tried to flush something that wouldn't go down. I'm an expert at this cause this is the 3rd time I've had to do this. So I pull the toilet out and take it outside. Turning it on it's side I notice a little ball with an attached rubber band dangling from under it, I'm thinking "what the crap". Pulling on the band I notice it's still attached to something else. Pulling harder only breaks it. Now I'm on my hands & knees looking up the poop chute and I find what it was attached to........... a paddle! I reach inside to dislodge it, once again thinking "WHAT THE CRAP!" because _that's_ what was behind the paddle! Cleaned & reinstalled toilet. Grandkids......you gotta love'em. _(do you?...lol)_


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

:haha::flames::aargh4::haha:


----------



## 08beast (Sep 10, 2009)

don't have kids yet much less grand kid but hope you didn't get any on you. :shitfanrt0:


----------



## oldmanbrute (Apr 15, 2009)

08beast said:


> don't have kids yet much less grand kid but hope you didn't get any on you. :shitfanrt0:


 
I could only tell you this........... I had a crappy day! :aargh4:


----------



## 08beast (Sep 10, 2009)

^:haha: . punn intended


----------



## drtj (May 3, 2009)

Oldmanbrute I know exactly what u mean. I have a 2 year old he threw a toy in the toilet & flushed it & it got stuck. Luckily it was small enough to let the poo go by. I still had to remove toilet & fish it out from bottom. Kids u gotta love em.


----------



## tacoma_2002 (Jul 16, 2009)

dang! Must have been a small _Paddle-ball _thing to fit in that trap!

Congrats on yer find


----------



## oldmanbrute (Apr 15, 2009)

tacoma_2002 said:


> dang! Must have been a small _Paddle-ball _thing to fit in that trap!


No... I have a large toilet...J/K! Paddle was bout 2" wide. Looks like I'm not the only one who has had the experience of toilet fishing! So far I've _caught_ a toothbrush, nail clippers, one of those flushable things (*that don't flush!)*, and now a paddle-ball to add to my collection.


----------



## tacoma_2002 (Jul 16, 2009)

oldmanbrute said:


> *No... I have a large toilet*...J/K! Paddle was bout 2" wide. Looks like I'm not the only one who has had the experience of toilet fishing! So far I've _caught_ a toothbrush, nail clippers, one of those flushable things (*that don't flush!)*, and now a paddle-ball to add to my collection.


:haha:

A toilet that would be capable of flushing a full sized paddle-ball would probably suck the seat right off the toilet! lol


----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

Join the club. I had to do the same thing but mine had the wooden letters lodged in it. We had little trains that pulled wooden letters that formed their names on their dresser. They had been missing for a while and I found them. All fudge covered.


----------



## Guarino113 (Oct 3, 2009)

well my son will be 1 next month. i guess i have something to look forward to. lol


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

LMAO @ "Fudge covered"


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Our animals all scatter to hide when our Grandkids come over. No toys in the pot yet...just lucky I guess...lol


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

same experience here. if you have kids, you'll like run across this.
i fetched a brush out. that mofo was catching all the paper


----------

